# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Viaducto del Ave sobre el río Tera...

## jlois

Impresionante obra de ingeniería y fantástico trabajo visual sobre su construcción. Os aconsejo no dejeis de verlo.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-feb-2015),HUESITO (04-feb-2015),Jonasino (04-feb-2015),REEGE (03-feb-2015),sergi1907 (03-feb-2015),tescelma (11-feb-2015),willi (04-feb-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante :EEK!:

----------

jlois (04-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que video más logrado. Y que nivelazo de los técnicos españoles, desde el jefe de obra al último peón. Enhorabuena a ellos y a Jlois por encontralo y colgarlo.

----------

jlois (04-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Maravilloso timelap de la construccion.
Si los romanos levantasen la cabeza y vieran estas tecnicas de construccion... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Muchas gracias por el video Jose Luis.
Saludos.

----------

jlois (04-feb-2015)

----------

